# Advice for youngcels



## Wallenberg (Oct 20, 2021)

Monday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday: wake up. > 30 min cardio. Study for 8 hours. In the evening read and meet people.
Tuesday, Saturday: wake up. gym. Study for 8 hours. In the evening read about the world, meet people.
Saturday: free day. No studying. Do whatever you want. 
Sunday: wake up. Study for 8 hours. 

This is the path to success.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 20, 2021)

>30 minutes cardio

I feel like my insides are being roasted when i run for 5 minutes


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 20, 2021)

Also studying is impossible with adhd, need to meth max again


----------



## lutte (Oct 20, 2021)

just lift, dont do cardio


----------



## coping_mmanlet (Oct 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Also studying is impossible with adhd, need to meth max again


Meth will make you lose your teeth and will reverse the PSL increase of the studymaxxing. Just snort IR Adderall and chug energy drinks


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 20, 2021)

coping_mmanlet said:


> Meth will make you lose your teeth and will reverse the PSL increase of the studymaxxing. Just snort IR Adderall and chug energy drinks


Meth doesnt make you lose your teeth lool, can't believe even psl niggers are falling for myths. Giga addicts have bad teeth because they go days with no food and vitamins, if you eat nothing happens


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> >30 minutes cardio
> 
> I feel like my insides are being roasted when i run for 5 minutes


Hey Tsar, actually good thing is that cardio works like a nootropic. I lift for looks (muscles) and do cardio for the mind (more energy, better mood, better ability to focus). 

I own a stationary bike. I use it in front of my 42" screen. I watch stuff from that screen while I bike.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Hey Tsar, actually good thing is that cardio works like a nootropic. I lift for looks (muscles) and do cardio for the mind (more energy, better mood, better ability to focus).
> 
> I own a stationary bike. I use it in front of my 42" screen. I watch stuff from that screen while I bike.


Hmmm you think stationary bike is better then running machine, fuck i hate running so exhausting


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Hmmm you think stationary bike is better then running machine, fuck i hate running so exhausting


I don't know. Without the screen, I would prefer the treadmill. But when I watch something I want to sit.


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 20, 2021)

lutte said:


> just lift, dont do cardio


Lifting for looks (muscles), cardio for mind (energy, mood, ability to focus), and general health.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 20, 2021)

yeah cardio here, cardio there.......

get a job deadbeat, I would like to see how you would have time to muh muh cardio and meeting people in the evening


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 20, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> yeah cardio here, cardio there.......
> 
> get a job deadbeat, I would like to see how you would have time to muh muh cardio and meeting people in the evening


The most successful people tend to workout a lot.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> The most successful people tend to workout a lot.


The most succesful people don't have a job and are born into wealth.


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 20, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> The most succesful people don't have a job and are born into wealth.


I don't call those people successful, they are just lucky. Besides no point of comparing yourself to them.


----------



## lutte (Oct 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Lifting for looks (muscles), cardio for mind (energy, mood, ability to focus), and general health.


liftig is better for health than cardio, cardio is a meme mostly


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I don't call those people successful, they are just lucky. Besides no point of comparing yourself to them.


There's no success without also being lucky.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> The most successful people tend to workout a lot.


yeah look at how ripped bill gates or elon musk is


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 20, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> yeah look at how ripped bill gates or elon musk is


_Bill Gates (Microsoft co-founder) spends an hour on the treadmill,






The morning routine: how to be successful by 9am...every day


What do successful people have in common? Nearly all of them have a structured morning routine. If you're someone who struggles to get out of bed each day or you spring out of bed but aren't making the best out of those morning hours, read on.



www.professionalacademy.com




_


----------



## hebbewem (Oct 20, 2021)

The reason you want succes is to have good life. If thats the case why do you lose the best part of your life


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> _Bill Gates (Microsoft co-founder) spends an hour on the treadmill,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they do cardio


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 20, 2021)

Also you are delusional if you think you can meet alot of people during the week.
There all workcelling there asses of.


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Oct 20, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> Also you are delusional if you think you can meet alot of people during the week.
> There all workcelling there asses of.


Not if you live on a shithole


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 20, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> Also you are delusional if you think you can meet alot of people during the week.
> There all workcelling there asses of.


Stop complaining. Start improving your life.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> This is the path to success.


Also, don't listen to these idiot talking heads on TV.

If one listened to that based hippy in this video, by putting $1000 into Bitcoin in 2013. You would have had $600.000 today.

If one listenedn to that talking head in this video. One would today have $600.000 less.

That's what shit advice can cost you over longer period of time


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 20, 2021)

Study for 8 hours... Yea bro so dimorphic


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 20, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Also, don't listen to these idiot talking heads on TV.
> 
> If one listened to that based hippy in this video, by putting $1000 into Bitcoin in 2013. You would have had $600.000 today.
> 
> ...





Wallenberg said:


> Stop complaining. Start improving your life.


Cardio and Gym are both Dumb & Gay.

This Thread has already shown that *Kick(Boxing) or Muay Thai, Basketball & Swimming are superior* in many ways.
You Socialize and Work on the V Shape more effectively. Insertions and bones are genetic anyways , the amount of muscle mass needed is overestimated.


----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Oct 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Also studying is impossible with adhd, need to meth max again



Yes, methylphenidate. Amphetamines do not seem to have the same effect on neural plasticity as MPH does.

See Here


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 20, 2021)

Incellectually_Shy said:


> Yes, methylphenidate. Amphetamines do not seem to have the same effect on neural plasticity as MPH does.
> 
> See Here


Fuark ded srs? Ritalin is shit for me, meth mogs hards


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 20, 2021)

That's fucking sad


----------



## coping_mmanlet (Oct 20, 2021)

Incellectually_Shy said:


> Yes, methylphenidate. Amphetamines do not seem to have the same effect on neural plasticity as MPH does.
> 
> See Here


He’s just a meth addict bro he not looking for an alternative😂


----------



## Lars (Oct 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Also studying is impossible with adhd, need to meth max again


Tmrow i finally get tested on adhd


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 20, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Tmrow i finally get tested on adhd


You can get 2fma in your country and try that when you study


----------



## Lars (Oct 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> You can get 2fma in your country and try that when you study


I did but i only got depressed and took aspy pictures


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 20, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> I did but i only got depressed and took aspy pictures


Rlly, you got depressed while on it??


----------



## Lars (Oct 20, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Rlly, you got depressed while on it??


Hahahahah maybe because i also was hungover from 3mmc


----------



## Deleted member 15884 (Nov 6, 2021)

honestly my ideal routine


----------



## Deleted member 15884 (Nov 6, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Hey Tsar, actually good thing is that cardio works like a nootropic. I lift for looks (muscles) and do cardio for the mind (more energy, better mood, better ability to focus).
> 
> I own a stationary bike. I use it in front of my 42" screen. I watch stuff from that screen while I bike.


I find the treadmill kinda boring I just like to go for a run at 5 am


----------

